# Prolific Panda! 3 mille!!!



## cuchuflete

Cara ElaineG
 

> *Interests:*
> *          cooking, eating, wine, travel, reading (preferably all at the same time)**creating LOTS of Pandamonium*


 Congratulations!


They don't make better Pandas than you

Abbracci and Bamboo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni, Elaine!

Baci,
Elisa


----------



## Jana337

*Pandissima, auguri e grazie!

Ho trovato la tua famiglia - siete tutti simpatici!

Jana
*


----------



## Alfry

Grande Elaine, dopo gli ippopotami ed i koala, i panda sono i miei animali preferiti


----------



## DesertCat

Congrats on your 3000 posts.

Don't mess with the panda, she makes the pandects. 

~Alice


----------



## fenixpollo

_Happy Postiversary, ElaineG._


----------



## GenJen54

Wow!  You're going through these threads faster than your bamboo rations.

Congratulations, indeed!


----------



## elroy

Um, I seriously just congratulated you - and that's no exaggeration.

Wow - I'm very impressed because considering the quality of your contributions I'm stunned at your being able to churn them out so quickly.

*Tantissimi auguri! *​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni alla bedda panda picciotta (cerco di farti venire nostalgia della Sicilia )

un abbraccio

Carlo


----------



## Manuel_M

moodywop said:
			
		

> Congratulazioni alla bedda panda picciotta (cerco di farti venire nostalgia della Sicilia )
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> Carlo


 
Well done, Elaine!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

If we added in today's now-deleted April Fools' messages plus KoalasRKute, you'd be well on your way to 4,000.    

Congratulations and most of all, *mille grazie*!

Elisabetta


----------



## emma1968

"L'angelo custode"

"Quando nel forum sono entrata 
lei la prima ad aiutarmi è stata

*Angelo custode *l'ho soprannominata
tutti questa cosa l'han confermata

La sua guida piena d'umor è impostata
ma talvolta ci da anche una sgridata

*E là ine*rte non riuscendo a stare
a 3000 post ce l'ha fatta ad arrivare"

Con affetto Emma.


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulazioni Elaine!!!

Figghitta tsuccharata, suniu così cuntenu che tornasti. Non mi piaciva da kuala. Era 'na cammurria!  (Just to create a little more nostalgia for a beddha sicilia)


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie per tutto - le congratulazioni, la foto dei miei cugini (sono in cina e mi mancano molto!), la poesia e i sentimenti siciliani.

Purtroppo devo dirvi che sono un po' confusa; perchè parlate dei koala?
Un animale schifoso che mangia gli eucaliptus e non sa niente di un bel piatto di bamboo.

Se me ne incontro uno, lo metterò sul barbie, subito!


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Purtroppo devo dirvi che sono un po' confusa; perchè parlate dei koala?
> Un animale schifoso che mangia gli eucaliptus e non sa niente di un bel piatto di bamboo.
> 
> Se me ne incontro uno, lo metterò sul barbie, subito!


There is a Koala that has been terrorizing the neighbourhood in the last day or so. It created such mayhem as has never been witnessed before! I would happily assist in the capture of this abominable creature to put an end to the havoc it has been wreaking in our neck of the wood. Putting it onto the barbie seems to me the only appropriate punishment for such reprehensible behaviour!


----------



## lsp

_Serious_ congratulations (), a touch of Brooklyn and a touch of Sicily makes for an excellent mod and member. It wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## winnie

Congratulazioni vivissime!
Ti ringrazio per tuttol'aiuto fornitomi, (non ultimo avermi costretto ad utilizzare maiuscole e punteggiatura.)

Keep on going ElaineG, keep on.


----------



## cirrus

Elaine, well done. I am beginning to understand why we have so few pandas - perhaps they are too busy beavering away on WR.


----------



## Agnès E.

May I offer you your own internet surfing tool to thank and congratulate you, dearest Pandalaine?

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Elaine Great work.


----------



## la reine victoria

*Congratulations Elaine!*
 
*Well done!*
​ 
* * * * * * * * * * * * ​ 

I'll always treasure the baby photo you sent me.  Are you still as cute?​ 


LRV​


----------



## danalto

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Are you still as cute?
> 
> LRV​


 Yes, I can assure you she is.
But now she depilates herself. 
3000 baci per te, honey!
E grazie per essere come sei!


----------



## belén

Congratulations on your 3000!!!! 

A souvenir of our last meeting, Pajandrum, ILT, and other forero friends taking some studio photos after an exhausting day...

Be


----------



## Saoul

bedduzza ca nun si autru, tantissimi cumplimenti! a ttia, e a tutti i panda ru munnu! e cu ci pigghia unu sbucc' au kuala camurrusu ca ci scantò a tutti! 

Brava Elaine!


----------



## la reine victoria

What a pleasant surprise to see you've already had your biography written, Elaine.

Too busy to write your own life story I guess.  




LRV


----------



## danalto

Saoul said:
			
		

> bedduzza ca nun si autru, tantissimi cumplimenti! a ttia, e a tutti i panda ru munnu! e cu ci pigghia unu sbucc' au kuala camurrusu ca ci scantò a tutti!
> 
> Brava Elaine!


sei di milano, saoul?


----------



## Saoul

In realtà nato e cresciuto a Milano... diciamo che le origini non sono esattamente quelle! (50% fiorentino, 50% siciliano)


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> In realtà nato e cresciuto a Milano... diciamo che le origini non sono esattamente quelle! (50% fiorentino, 50% siciliano)


Dal momento che sei fiorentino ti prego di tradurmi in toscano quello che hai augurato a Elaine( se di augurio si tratta!!)

You know, I get crazy  trying to  understand the meaning  
Emma


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations to my best kinder-panda!


----------



## Idioteque

Miiiiih, già 3000???   
Congratulazioni per il tuo terzo postiversario... inutile dirti quanto aiuto tu mia abbia dato in tutto questo tempo!  E i panda sono così cariniii... anche se mai quanto i koala! 

*CONGRATULAZIONI!!!*


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie grazie grazie.

Adoro tutte le foto carine (tranne quella di *Laura* -- ma l'aspettavo da una che è "BFF" con un koala ).

You are all precious to me, and make "working" here a joy.  Smooch smooch smooch,

E.


----------



## panjandrum

Well done PANDA.
We furries need to support one another (I nearly said stick together but that would be presumptious).

Congratulations on being around and being the kind of Panda we can all rely on.

Here you are, enjoying a very special treat.


----------



## combustion

Eheh... super in ritardo...ma di cuore:
CONGRATULAZIONI e GRAAAAAAAAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
un bacino dalla piccola comby!


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Elaine,
Even though some of my "_brothers and sisters_" have succumbed to your appetite, we still think you are tops! 

huggies and munchies,
Laura N.


----------



## DDT

Scusa per il ritardo, Elaine...ci hanno messo una vita a sviluppare la foto con cui Ti ho immortalata mentre festeggiavi  

DDT


----------



## nichec

Gee, I'm so late......
Thank you so much dear panda


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To the most thoroughly cosmopolitan panda of my acquaintance ... belated thanks and congratulations.  Great work!

Chaska


----------

